# Dimcl: 10,000 [ten thousand] posts



## ewie

Congratulations *Dimcl *on hitting the 10,000-mark ~ English Only would be a poorly-off place without your dedication and insight.
Very best wishes, ewie


----------



## Trisia

I can't believe it. I've been waiting for weeks to do this and now I've missed my chance!

Really knowledgeable and fun-to-be-around-with Dimcl, I'd also like to congratulate you for your achievement. Very well done.

Here's to many more postiversaries.

P.S. I was reading an old thread yesterday and saw you mentioned these.


----------



## juandiego

¡¡¡10,000!!!, this is something, you know what I mean? Someone told me they say so in N.Y. city (that underlined phrase is shortened in my area of Spanish by "*¿aes?*"--->"¿sabes?"---> "¿sabes lo que te digo?").

Congratulations, *dimcl*. Nice nickname, in addition. It has always reminded me something like _*dim*ensions *cl*eared_, a sort of the end after the _big crunch_ in cosmology terms. On the other hand, it's the start of the next universe, some maintain.

Doing my maths, I need to be here for more than four years to reach that figure.

Do not take me seriously, I have just finished my nochebuena party and I cannot say alcohol has been out of my way throughout the nite. Save at home, though. Listening babies crying asking for food (more!).

By the way, first time I visit this forum. No idea there are people here doing these things.

I know of mods with less posts than you. Ask the thread starter.


----------



## El escoces

Congratulations dimcl...I look forward to reading many more of your contributions.


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations and thanks!

Dimcl, it's always a pleasure to read your contributions.

Best regards,
cuchu
​


----------



## bibliolept

Congratulations, Dimcl, on 10,000 excellent answers and contributions.


----------



## timpeac

Many congratulations and thanks for your contributions Dimcl.


----------



## Dimcl

Thanks to all for making mention of my "postiversary".  I must confess that I pay no attention to the number of posts because I enjoy the opportunity to be a part of the forum so much that nothing else intrudes.  I do very much appreciate your mention of it, though, and thank you all for your kindness.


----------



## sokol

Wow, 10 K!

Many congratulations from me too.


----------

